# Unhafted Knife Blade



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is a triple-flow obsidian blade before it is hafted in an antler handle. The backlit shot shows the transluscence and color bands runnin` through it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2007)

Oops! Here`s the backlit shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2007)

One more shot of the other side of the blade.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2007)

Uh, Nick, has that one got a home it's already bound for?

Inquiring minds, you know...


----------



## CAL (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful blade material and workmanship.Hardly expect less than that either from a misplaced "mountain man".Thanks for showing it nick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks ya`ll. Gene, this one is homeless at the present.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice as always, looks like a Cody knife from out west.


----------



## LJay (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful Brother Nick.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Gene, this one is homeless at the present.



Is it looking for a home?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 10, 2007)

awsome knife!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 10, 2007)

Gorgeous...beautiful...Smokey is going to have get out our thesaurus, so we can come up with more different words to describe the stuff you gents are doing here!
Sue


----------



## Hoss (Feb 10, 2007)

Good job Nic.  Looks great.  

Hoss


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking good nick!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 13, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Gorgeous...beautiful...Smokey is going to have get out our thesaurus, so we can come up with more different words to describe the stuff you gents are doing here!
> Sue




let us know when ya get some bigger abd better words for us Sue .... 

Again Nick .....very cool .....


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nugefan said:


> let us know when ya get some bigger abd better words for us Sue ....
> 
> Again Nick .....very cool .....



Smokey and I are working on it! 

Sue


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 13, 2007)

Nick, that's a real beauty if I ever seen one.  I need to send you a PM.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nic,
Did you find a home for that one?
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2007)

Here`s the blade after bein` pitch glued and deer sinew wrapped in an antler handle. Turned out purty good.


----------



## LJay (Feb 23, 2007)

Whoooooooooo Wheeeeeee Nick you done turned out another piece of sho' nuff art. Makes me greedy to see them. I WANT THEM ALLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## bam_bam (Feb 23, 2007)

man thats sharp lookin.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 25, 2007)

Nick, is that the one??????


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2007)

David, yours is the almost twin to that one, and it`s from the same piece of stone. It went out Friday mornin` in the mail.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2007)

Nick, I am happy to say that this knife found its way to its new home in good order. It's way prettier in person than in the pictures, too! 

Many thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2007)

Glad it got there safe and that you like it Dutch! 

Good Trade!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 12, 2007)

Just what does Dutchman have that's worth trading for such a fine knife???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2007)

David Mills said:


> Just what does Dutchman have that's worth trading for such a fine knife???



Welllll, let`s see, he`s a fine outdoor cook, does some grerat leather work, he`s a big ol` boy so he can tote a lot of firewood for the camp..........I can go on...........  

David, have you heard from your brother today?


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

Nick, that is some kind'a sweet right there...    And Dutch, I can't think of a better person to have it either... Congrats!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2007)

David Mills said:


> Just what does Dutchman have that's worth trading for such a fine knife???



I might have a David Mills pot call or two lying around...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 14, 2007)

> I might have a David Mills pot call or two lying around



For that ole Nick shoulda made you 10 knifes.

Nick, I haven't heard from my brother in a couple of days.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nick,
Have you made any more knives...between the tornadoes...and your other work...and getting ready for turkey season?
Sue


----------

